# WD1600JD-00HBB0 hard drive (SATA 160 gb drive) ASUS A7V600 Motherboard reformatting



## Zapins (Jul 1, 2008)

For the love of all things good someone help me reformat my computer.

I have a WD1600JD-00HBB0 hard drive (SATA 160 gb drive). My motherboard is an ASUS A7V600 

I am trying to reformat it, but it simply won't let me like my old IDE hard drive did. 

I have the windows CD in, the boot order changed to CD first. I pressed the F6 for 3rd party RAID/SATA drivers, then I tried to load the driver from:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_8400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

I formatted the floppy disk, then double clicked the .exe driver and loaded it onto the floppy.

When I restarted and put the A drive in (after pressing F6 and then S for drivers) the computer asks me if I want to install windows so I press enter and then it tells me it can't see any attached hard drives and to make sure everything is plugged in and configured correctly.

I have reformatted this drive before but I had an old floppy disc that had the correct drivers on it. I don't remember if it was a driver specifically for the hard drive itself or if it was for the motherboard. I have since lost the floppy disc and can't find the correct drivers online, or even a how-to instructional page.

I am about to tear my hard drive out and whip the motherboard with the power cables. Please someone save my computer from this sad and terrible fate.


----------



## cohen (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you tried other cables???


----------



## Zapins (Jul 1, 2008)

No I haven't what other cables can I use? It doesn't have an IDE ribbon connection.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 1, 2008)

The hard drive boots up into windows just fine, only when I go to reinstall windows it can't seem to "see" it. Thats what I need the floppy for.

I have been reading online that I can get the drivers off the motherboard support CD and put them onto a floppy. I'm not sure that I have the CD though. 

Any ideas where I can get the a7v600 motherboard CD online?


----------



## cohen (Jul 1, 2008)

You boot of the windows CD and install that, then boot into the OS and install the drivers.

and do a google search for the drivers.


----------



## Milt (Sep 1, 2008)

*Reformat*



Zapins said:


> For the love of all things good someone help me reformat my computer.
> 
> I have a WD1600JD-00HBB0 hard drive (SATA 160 gb drive). My motherboard is an ASUS A7V600
> 
> ...


 
You need to change your settings in BIOS for hard drive to ata instead of SATA then windows will let you finish...Even though you are using a sata drive..


----------



## Milt (Sep 1, 2008)

I had same problem with my son's Dell and it drove me nuts for about 3 days till I found 1 note in a forum stating such and it worked liked a charm...Good Luck


----------

